# for sale



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a few pieces of h universal rock for sale I have two half stumps and tattoo Holley rock pieces. Asking $15 each or$50 for all


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Pm for pics


----------

